# 14' Hammerhead Caught of Pensacola Beach- I call BS...



## devinsdad

No way this was here or we would have heard about it.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140325...-share-video-shark-caught-off-Pensacola-Beach


----------



## MrFish

There's a thread on here about it, but I thought they said it was Atlantic.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...14ft-hammerhead-caught-released-beach-318010/


----------



## Justin618

There is a thread ans it was Atlantic side. It is a big hammer for sure but I wouldn't rule out the possibility of one not being in this area.

Thing is no one knows for sure what's out there. But, yes, south florida/Atlantic has produced larger sharks, but pcola does have its good history of very large sharks caught


----------



## cody&ryand

Very possible in my opinion


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Possible, just not probable.


----------



## Justin618

My buddy caught an 11' hammer off navarre beach. It was a fat girl for sure. So there are big ones out there. Lots of fisherman have seen big sharks. My dad did see a very big hammer when he was out one day


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

It was an atlantic caught Hammer, not Pensacola Beach, at least thats what I have heard. 
The poosibilty for it to be done is is good, but you have to bet past the smaller sharks first. Out on the piers we see monster Hammers here and there.


----------



## devinsdad

Somebody better let the PNJ know it wasn't here. Unless they are tying to boost tourism for out of town shark hunters...


----------



## Justin618

devinsdad said:


> Somebody better let the PNJ know it wasn't here. Unless they are tying to boost tourism for out of town shark hunters...


 there were comments on the page telling pnj it wasn't here


----------



## bigrick

It wasn't here but there definitely are hammerheads that big that are here


----------



## Fritz

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig_iahEVA0I#t=309


----------



## jmunoz

I seen a hammer cruising right to the west of the pass last year that was at least that big if not bigger.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I don't know if anyone else has seen what I saw. I was out last summer on pensacola beach pier around 5:45 in the morning (king season) near day break and I saw what had to be 10ft+ of a hammer right off the pier; he was thrashing the top and swimming around the pier and then disappeared. They are out there no doubt. It's having the right baits out at the right time. Still a great catch no matter if it was caught here for Atlantic side.


----------



## laboy

I believe theyre out here that big and bigger. Nice video and hats off to the kids for their fast release!!


----------



## iJabo

The video has been making its rounds on my Facebook Feed. Still doesn't mean its from here though.


----------



## reelthrill

Roddy Pate caught a 14'5" hammerhead off Navarre Pier about 35 years ago. I actually helped him rope the shark and take it to the beach. It was massive and was a much darker color than other big hammerheads that we used to catch. Usually those giants dont show up until the tarpon start running in the summer.


----------



## MrFish

Go to Indian Pass during the tarpon run. You'll see 14+ footers.


----------



## tobyb02

*Wear*

I wrote them this morning!


----------



## jmiller2502

I was on pcola pier fishing and i saw a hammer that was well over 10ft


----------



## Justin618

Had a good fishing conversation with my VA doctor yesterday at appt. He's been fishing a while and he said back in either '67 or '68 someone caught a 16' hammer from pcola pier. Said they shot it drug it to the beach. Said they called the shark "old Joe." 16' is massive and he has no reason to lie to me. Not sure if there would be anything on the Internet about it.

Also he said he was out fishing on a 27' boat and said a hammer came up and stole a snapper. They estimated it at 18'. Obviously that number could be off given it was an estimate. 

But there are big sharks out there.


----------



## CCC

So where was the damn thing caught ???? Why is PNJ reporting P.cola beach ?????


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> So where was the damn thing caught ???? Why is PNJ reporting P.cola beach ?????


Bc PNJ is retarded. My guess is it made its rounds on that crap facebook and somehow pcola beach got in the mix. 

If you read the guys thread who caught it he mentions the atlantic but doesn't say exactly where


----------



## CCC

Sure would like to hear from the OP, just curious where it was caught.


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> Sure would like to hear from the OP, just curious where it was caught.




Go to his thread and ask. His thread says something along the lines of entering the "black abyss know as the atlantic." But I'm sure if you asked he'd tell ya.


----------



## CCC

JUSTIN I WENT TO THE THREAD GO READ IT ! I find it hard to believe that I can pick up the phone and call PNJ and show them a pict of a fish I caught in the Amazon and they simply believe my story and make a news article out of it saying it came from P.cola. 
Is it possible the OP might have said Atlantic when he meant Gulf ????? I called the sound the bay for YEARS , till I was corrected. 
Again, not calling anyone out, he caught the fish, GREAT JOB, just CURIOUS was it in P.cola ???????


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> JUSTIN I WENT TO THE THREAD GO READ IT ! I find it hard to believe that I can pick up the phone and call PNJ and show them a pict of a fish I caught in the Amazon and they simply believe my story and make a news article out of it saying it came from P.cola.
> Is it possible the OP might have said Atlantic when he meant Gulf ????? I called the sound the bay for YEARS , till I was corrected.
> Again, not calling anyone out, he caught the fish, GREAT JOB, just CURIOUS was it in P.cola ???????



Calm down buddy. It's not that big of a deal.

I've seen the same story on other forums and it says atlantic. I think I've seen some other post from him as well.

I wasn't being a dick and telling you to go "ask yourself." I was just simply saying to ask him. That's all.


----------



## wld1985

I heard it was cought in Palm Beach County.. Who knows... Some of you relay on the media too much..


----------



## CCC

Nope, not at all, I simply said it is hard to believe they didn't do their research, but I still have nothing other than I heard, he said, I think, and a news report, who is right ?


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> Nope, not at all, I simply said it is hard to believe they didn't do their research, but I still have nothing other than I heard, he said, I think, and a news report, who is right ?


It is possible to say atlantic if meaning the gulf. But OP, said Atlantic so until he possibly corrects us I'll believe him. You know how word spreads man. Some guy "hears" it's pcola and that will spread like wildfire.

I do wish it was pcola beach tho


----------



## MrFish

CCC said:


> Nope, not at all, I simply said it is hard to believe they didn't do their research, but I still have nothing other than I heard, he said, I think, and a news report, who is right ?


In these days, everyone is trying so hard to be the first, they forget about ethics and such. They probably saw it on this forum and made an assumption.


----------



## fairpoint

reelthrill said:


> Roddy Pate caught a 14'5" hammerhead off Navarre Pier about 35 years ago. I actually helped him rope the shark and take it to the beach. It was massive and was a much darker color than other big hammerheads that we used to catch. Usually those giants dont show up until the tarpon start running in the summer.


This is NO BS ......It very well might have been a world record at the time....I just saw pictures of it in the shack, when Lauderdale ran the pier...man how things have changed....


----------



## ckhawkeye51

Go to sharks on the sand and read the kids story...it was in south east Florida and he was a great you tube video.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



fairpoint said:


> reelthrill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy Pate caught a 14'5" hammerhead off Navarre Pier about 35 years ago. I actually helped him rope the shark and take it to the beach. It was massive and was a much darker color than other big hammerheads that we used to catch. Usually those giants dont show up until the tarpon start running in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> This is NO BS ......It very well might have been a world record at the time....I just saw pictures of it in the shack, when Lauderdale ran the pier...man how things have changed....
Click to expand...

I think I have a picture of this fish. Rody is standing next to it under the pier. I thought it was bigger that 14.5, but if Rodys shark was 14 foot then the shark in this video has to be 9 maybe 10 foot because Rodys shark dwarfs this one.


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a picture of this fish. Rody is standing next to it under the pier. I thought it was bigger that 14.5, but if Rodys shark was 14 foot then the shark in this video has to be 9 maybe 10 foot because Rodys shark dwarfs this one.


Rods was 14' I think too. The shark in this video/pic is not 9 or 10. It's easily a 14' shark. I found rodys pic online. I'll try and find it again


----------



## Justin618

Here is rodys 14'.


----------



## coin op repair man

Call Quint, we have a rogue shark on our hands.Y'all know him, know how he earns a livin'. He'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycats. This shark....swallow you whole! Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go. And he will do it quick, that'll bring back your tourists, put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. he values his neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, folks. He'll find him for three, but he'll catch him, and kill him, for ten. But you've gotta make up your minds. If you want to stay alive, then ante up. If you want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. He don't want no volunteers, he don't want no mates, there's just too many captains around here. $10,000 for him by himself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole damn thing. :thumbsup:

Problem solved!


----------



## lowprofile

CCC said:


> Sure would like to hear from the OP, just curious where it was caught.


Ft lauderdale. Dude posted it as a report in the inshore forum on "Pensacola fishing forum" without clarification. So naturally it was suspected to be from Pensacola. North west daily news took a few of my sharks, miss ID'd them and gave wrong locations. The media isn't reliable at all. Not even CNN or MSNBC.


----------



## devinsdad

lowprofile said:


> Ft lauderdale. Dude posted it as a report in the inshore forum on "Pensacola fishing forum" without clarification. So naturally it was suspected to be from Pensacola. North west daily news took a few of my sharks, miss ID'd them and gave wrong locations. The media isn't reliable at all. Not even CNN or MSNBC.


 I am the OP and did so not because I didn't think a 14' Hammerhead could be caught off Pensacola Beach, but because the PNJ article said it WAS caught off PNS Beach. I knew if it were caught here, we would have heard about it.

I know there are some big sharks off the beach. When we were fishing the PFF Shark Tourney last May we stopped about a mile off the beach and anchored. BeerItSelf put out a chum bag and within 5 minutes there was a Hammerhead well over 10' swimming on the surface through the chum slick directly behind the boat.


----------



## MrFish

devinsdad said:


> I am the OP and did so not because I didn't think a 14' Hammerhead could be caught off Pensacola Beach, but because the PNJ article said it WAS caught off PNS Beach. I knew if it were caught here, we would have heard about it.
> 
> I know there are some big sharks off the beach. When we were fishing the PFF Shark Tourney last May we stopped about a mile off the beach and anchored. BeerItSelf put out a chum bag and within 5 minutes there was a Hammerhead well over 10' swimming on the surface through the chum slick directly behind the boat.


I believe he is talking about the other thread.


----------



## reelthrill

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a picture of this fish. Rody is standing next to it under the pier. I thought it was bigger that 14.5, but if Rodys shark was 14 foot then the shark in this video has to be 9 maybe 10 foot because Rodys shark dwarfs this one.


 I have a picture somewhere and will try to find it. Yes Roddy is standing next to it underneath the pier. His shark was 14.5 to the fork!


----------



## Justin618

reelthrill said:


> I have a picture somewhere and will try to find it. Yes Roddy is standing next to it underneath the pier. His shark was 14.5 to the fork!


I already posted a pic. All the reports I read about it says it was a 14' hammer. Looks about right from the pics. If 14.5' to the fork that would easily make this a 16-17' hammer.

When was this? If ' 67-'68 this might be the one my doc was telling me he saw as a kid. Did they shoot it?

Did some more research and this shark is on sfsc and ernienpolk (reputable sharker in this area) said that the pic I posted is not the 14'. I guess someone on sfsc posted wrong pic. ( ernie told someone on sfsc, not me. That's where I got the pic)


----------



## ARslinger

This thread is blowing my mind, why does it matter If it was caught here? Curious if the quality of fish like this one are in pcola? Answer is yes. A matter of fact there have been plenty of 12ft plus tigers, and hammers caught last year strictly off the beach that not a lot know about. It's because those fisherman don't go to the paper or news with it. Here is a forum with nothing but land based shark fishing. Sharksonthesand.com ran by a good friend of mine Troy out of Pensacola. Would you believe me that a 10.5 mako was caught last year of the beach of pcola? Probably not but there was, probably didn't hear about it either lol. In conclusion why does anyone care if the hammer was caught in pcola? There is most certainly big 14ft tigers and hammers swimming around all the time, better have a 80w or a 14/0 to bring them in though. Go to the forum check it out and show some love. Have a good one fellas


----------



## ARslinger

O and the full detailed report of that 14ft hammer is on the forum I provided in my last post. Your welcome


----------



## Justin618

ARslinger said:


> O and the full detailed report of that 14ft hammer is on the forum I provided in my last post. Your welcome



The same report is on this forum, too.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a picture of this fish. Rody is standing next to it under the pier. I thought it was bigger that 14.5, but if Rodys shark was 14 foot then the shark in this video has to be 9 maybe 10 foot because Rodys shark dwarfs this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Rods was 14' I think too. The shark in this video/pic is not 9 or 10. It's easily a 14' shark. I found rodys pic online. I'll try and find it again
Click to expand...

The fish Rody is standing next to dwarfs the one the kids caught. If Rodys is in the 14 foot range then there is no way the one the kids caught is the same size. If a 6 foot person was to lay next to that shark it wouldn't look as big.


----------



## ARslinger

Justin618 said:


> The same report is on this forum, too.


My mistake, regardless give the forum a look. Some good people and reports on there


----------



## Justin618

Im On There and I've Fished with Troy before


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> The fish Rody is standing next to dwarfs the one the kids caught. If Rodys is in the 14 foot range then there is no way the one the kids caught is the same size. If a 6 foot person was to lay next to that shark it wouldn't look as big.



You're insane. The one those guys caught is massive. Way bigger than 9ft. Give them credit. It's easily a 14' shark. Peter buban caught a 13-14' last month in south florida from the beach. Took pics and it is in same range as this 14'.

I bet it would be 14' if you caught it


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> The fish Rody is standing next to dwarfs the one the kids caught. If Rodys is in the 14 foot range then there is no way the one the kids caught is the same size. If a 6 foot person was to lay next to that shark it wouldn't look as big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane. The one those guys caught is massive. Way bigger than 9ft. Give them credit. It's easily a 14' shark. Peter buban caught a 13-14' last month in south florida from the beach. Took pics and it is in same range as this 14'.
> 
> I bet it would be 14' if you caught it
Click to expand...

Lol that's good stuff, I like where you heading with that. It's an awesome fish, I would love to catch it. But if I caught it the only way my tape measure would say 14' is if I cut 4' off the front of the tape. Haha


----------



## lowprofile

ARslinger said:


> This thread is blowing my mind, why does it matter If it was caught here? Curious if the quality of fish like this one are in pcola? Answer is yes. A matter of fact there have been plenty of 12ft plus tigers, and hammers caught last year strictly off the beach that not a lot know about. It's because those fisherman don't go to the paper or news with it. Here is a forum with nothing but land based shark fishing. Sharksonthesand.com ran by a good friend of mine Troy out of Pensacola. Would you believe me that a 10.5 mako was caught last year of the beach of pcola? Probably not but there was, probably didn't hear about it either lol. In conclusion why does anyone care if the hammer was caught in pcola? There is most certainly big 14ft tigers and hammers swimming around all the time, better have a 80w or a 14/0 to bring them in though. Go to the forum check it out and show some love. Have a good one fellas


Bro do you remember that hammer following us on the super moon? Lol


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's good stuff, I like where you heading with that. It's an awesome fish, I would love to catch it. But if I caught it the only way my tape measure would say 14' is if I cut 4' off the front of the tape. Haha


I think we found pffs biggest hater. That shark is not 10'.. that's just being absurd and hating on someone


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's good stuff, I like where you heading with that. It's an awesome fish, I would love to catch it. But if I caught it the only way my tape measure would say 14' is if I cut 4' off the front of the tape. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> I think we found pffs biggest hater. That shark is not 10'.. that's just being absurd and hating on someone
Click to expand...

I'm not hating on anyone. Heck I could direct you to 10 threads about pier fishing and you would have a list as long as that shark of ppl more qualified as pff's biggest hater. We will just have to agree to disagree on it.


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not hating on anyone. Heck I could direct you to 10 threads about pier fishing and you would have a list as long as that shark of ppl more qualified as pff's biggest hater. We will just have to agree to disagree on it.


That is true. Rodys hammer might have been bigger or "seemed" bigger bc it was hanging next to him, or had bigger girth, etc. But you can't honestly say this hammer is only 9 or 10 ft. I mean come on now. My buddy's 11ft hammer off navarre is a runt compared to this one. 

I understand saying I doubt it's 14 bc they didn't get a measurement, I get it. But 9 or 10? Come on man


----------



## weedline

come on give these guys credit they caught a giant off the beach who cares if it was 13 or 15 its a nice fish and a great video. they let her go yes they could have put a bullet between her eyes and gotten a more acurate measurement and weight but then the haters would say why did they kill her. yes they get that big here and maybe roddys was bigger but give them credit they did a great job 

as far as roddys does anyone have a link where i can blow up the picture it looks giant but i cant get the picture big enough to see well


----------



## MoganMan

http://imgur.com/yXc9idk side by side comparisson over a MEASURED 13 ft 9 hammer and the "14ft" hamme


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> http://imgur.com/yXc9idk side by side comparisson over a MEASURED 13 ft 9 hammer and the "14ft" hamme


Well done! I will say the pic of the '14fter" it actually looks a little small now. The pic with the angler and the shark it looks a lot bigger.

I'm still going to say it's over 9 or 10', but peter bubans 13'9" hammer is massive. THIS is why you bring a measuring tape.


----------



## Justin618

It looks a lot bigger in this pic for sure


----------



## lowprofile

Lol those pics are almost to scale. The only reason the bottom looks bigger is because you can see the tip of the head and the tail is being stretched back. Look at the people in both pics. The top and bottom are very close and the top might even be bigger.


----------



## MoganMan

I think what everyone needs to take away from this is that they caught a massive hammer, might me 13.5 feet for 14.5, does it really matter in the end?


----------



## lowprofile

MoganMan said:


> I think what everyone needs to take away from this is that they caught a massive hammer, might me 13.5 feet for 14.5, does it really matter in the end?


Yes, because if it didn't we would have nothing to argue about on the internet.


----------

